# Some people say... "The most charming city in the Americas"



## Paradise (Dec 6, 2003)

1. Buenos Aires fucking city









2. Tango shop









3. Tortoni Cafe









4. Tortoni, since 1858









5. Corrientes









6. Theaters in Corrientes Av.









7. Bandoneon









8. Tango girls









9.









10.









11. "La Prensa" building









12. Inside La Prensa









13. Inside La Prensa (2)









14. San Martin park









15. San Telmo









16. Florida street









17.









18.









19. 9 de Julio Avenue, the widest on the world









20. Colon theater, one of the most important opera houses in the world









21. Inside Colon theater









22. Inside Colon theater (2)









23. Inside Colon theater (3)









24. Inside Colon theater (4)









25. Inside Colon theater (5)









26. Inside Colon theater (6)









27.









28. Tango in the streets









29. Palermo









30. Palermo (2)









31. 









32. Buenos Aires Cow Parade 2006









33.









34.









35.









36.









37.









38.









39.









40. Protest









41.









42.









43.









44. Never Again ?









45.









46.









47.









48.









49.









50.









51.









52. Davis Cup. Argentina vs Sweden









53. Davis Cup. Argentina vs Sweden









54.









55. Robin Soderling (Sweden)









56.









57. David Nalbandian (Argentina)









58. Argentina won... of course









59.









60.









61.









62.









63. Casa Rosada (Pink House)









64.









65. Evita









66. Evita (2)









67. Inside Pink House









68. Harrods Buenos Aires









69.









70.


----------



## koolcity (Oct 12, 2005)

OF COURSE ! I PROUD OF MY CITY.

HERMOSASS PARADISEE !! kay:


----------



## Paradise (Dec 6, 2003)

up !


----------



## koolcity (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

great pics, just lovely...


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Great pics


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

I would say "the most passionate," not "the most charming." I think the most charming is Quebec City or even Montréal. Buenos Aires is more along the lines of grandeur (big, big city and 19th c. European architectural elegance) and passion (tango and Italian-Spanish heritage).


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ Quebec City is extremely charming, but is a very small city. Montreal, with
all due respect, does not hold a candle to Buenos Aires. These pictures are
astounding, and the architecture is mind blowing. Congrats to your fine pictures!
And, what a good looking lot of people are in that city!


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

There is a reason why they call it the Paris of the south. But yeah, that would make for a good city vs city, more charm B.A. versus Quebec City.


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

great pictures, as always!


----------



## ChuChu (Apr 23, 2006)

^^


----------



## manuelka (Apr 27, 2006)

great pictures!!!
I just Love B.A.


----------



## J.M.B (Oct 17, 2004)

exellent picsss...


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Beautiful city. I think it's right up there with SF as the most charming city. I've definitely got to visit!


----------



## DrT (Jun 24, 2005)

Beautiful pics. If you would have said they were of Paris, I would have believed it.
I'm surprised a mod did not lock the thread considering the title of the first pic, though. I hope that is not a motto or jingle for BA. Maybe "City of Romance" or something like that would be better!


----------



## giovani_red (Jan 30, 2006)

QUIERO IR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

It is by far the most European City in LA - really great pics, thanks!

Intersting: We invented it, they moved to Chicago and from there around the world to reach Sao Paulo last year and now these COWS are standing here :lol:


----------



## Paradise (Dec 6, 2003)

Kuesel said:


> It is by far the most European City in LA - really great pics, thanks!
> 
> Intersting: We invented it, they moved to Chicago and from there around the world to reach Sao Paulo last year and now these COWS are standing here :lol:




i love Cow Parade !... here's the official site...

http://www.cowparade.com/


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

Beautiful and Vibrant-What a sophisticated megacity!


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Taller said:


> ^^ Quebec City is extremely charming, but is a very small city. Montreal, with
> all due respect, does not hold a candle to Buenos Aires. These pictures are
> astounding, and the architecture is mind blowing. Congrats to your fine pictures!
> And, what a good looking lot of people are in that city!


Yup, that's precisely why I said BA is more along the lines of "grand," due to its grandeur, elegance and big city character. "Charming" tends to imply a more humble seduction which I attribute to smaller cities (or old quarters, like Old Montréal) with either colonial or any European architecture prior to the 19th century. In the mid 19th century, many cities saw the erection of grand, neo-classic façades, like BA. Thus BA's style to me goes beyond charm and enters the realm of opulance and grandeur, as well as passion.


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

Absolute beauty. Classical.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

edubejar said:


> Yup, that's precisely why I said BA is more along the lines of "grand," due to its grandeur, elegance and big city character. "Charming" tends to imply a more humble seduction which I attribute to smaller cities (or old quarters, like Old Montréal) with either colonial or any European architecture prior to the 19th century. In the mid 19th century, many cities saw the erection of grand, neo-classic façades, like BA. Thus BA's style to me goes beyond charm and enters the realm of opulance and grandeur, as well as passion.


I think that sums it up rather nicely!


----------



## i.q.ninja (Jul 21, 2005)

such a beautiful city, too bad about having a bad president.


----------



## Diboto (Oct 20, 2004)

Great thread and pictures!!


----------



## Paradise (Dec 6, 2003)

Autumn in Buenos Aires' Docklands


----------



## QuiqueFerro (May 4, 2006)

Amazing city. The past, the present and the future.
Beautiful photos! thanks!
Quique


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

It's by far the most European city outside Europe. It's amazing! Thanks for the pictures paradise.


----------



## lilili_always (Dec 12, 2006)

giovani_red said:


> QUIERO IR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


jaja Yo vivo ahi!!  Que lindo es vivir en Buenos AIRes :banana: 

I live there! (or here whatever lol) What lovely live in such a beautiful city! :banana:


----------



## ferguz (Feb 15, 2006)

nice


muy buenas fotos, felicidades a todos los Argentinos, por tener una capital muy al estilo Europeo


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

*I AGREE WITH THAT!!!*

No doubt at all..Buenos Aires is the most charming city this side of the Atlantic (Maybe San Francisco is close to it too). Nights and days in BA seem to be better than in any other city in the Americas...Quebec and Montreal are too freezy!!...But I would like to claim some attention to Belo Horizonte, Brazil. It is so charming too! It is, im my opinion the most charming city in my country.


----------



## Paradise (Dec 6, 2003)

Oh thanks a lot for the new replies.


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Exelent thread!

beautiful pics!


----------



## rousseau (Nov 4, 2005)

Me encanta.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Very European. In my opinion, if you wanna emphasize the city's beauty, the LA feature tend to be more attract to me when you talk about BA.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

looks like NYC of South America - and that's a big compliment! 

sure would like 2 visit in the future


----------



## barcelona2007 (Mar 24, 2007)

DrT said:


> Beautiful pics. If you would have said they were of Paris, I would have believed it.


My thoughts exactly.  

One of the most beautiful cities in the world indeed. :cheers:


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Architecture + People + Art = a Paradise thread


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah,, stunning... charming city..


----------



## Antonio: (Jul 23, 2007)

*Buenos Aires from a different point of view*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I am dying to visit this gorgeous city....:bow:


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Great pics of Buenos Aires! Maybe my favourite in Latin America


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

SO CHIC!


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

QUE LINDA!! momomomomo

wow!
quiero viajar a Buenos Aires ahora mismo!


jaja Bueno Aires seems more European than Europe, if that makes sense !


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Buenos Aires Fucking City !!!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

One of the most beautiful cities of the americas for sure.


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

muy linda


----------



## ncjrsa (Dec 2, 2006)

I went there last September, and I just can say: fantastic!


----------



## Príncipe (Nov 11, 2006)

I think this is the perfect thread to represent BA at cityscapes and skylines forum...great pics and porteños , don't let it die ! Keep putting pictures of this great city here...


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

Buenos Aires is unique. An explosion of culture, traditions and elegance.


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

Muy bonita. Very nice pics.


----------



## Di3go2000 (Jul 19, 2007)

^^ Charming!


----------



## kevinkagy (Sep 5, 2005)

Definitely the most European-looking city in the Americas and one of the most charming, if not the most charming. Beautiful city, beautiful people, great food, great architecture, life, country, very, very nice.


----------



## FeänorBR (Jan 18, 2008)

BA often reminds me of London...
just the most beautiful city in all the americas, and stays right there on the top with the other european cities..plus the fact that it is larger than any western european city!...

just Wait untill South America gets rich! there will be no match for BA and RIo..rsrsr

as brazilian can´t help but say I feel a pinch of envy for BA..hahahah


----------



## UltraLeo (Mar 29, 2007)

Belíssima!

I am brazilian, but I have to agree that Buenos Aires is the most charming city in Latin America by far!


----------

